# High School Auditoriums to tour around Doylestown OH



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking for a short list of of high school auditoriums and stages within an hour of Doylestown to tour with building committee. In the under 500 seat range - we are targeting 400 but lessons useful to 400 can be found in any size space of course, and a variety. So far, only Wadsworth is for sure. Looking for simple spaces, perhaps simple dead hung stages. You can post here or post in a conversation here or just email me: [email protected]. Even a short description - like recent, seat count, rigged or unrigged - is helpful. Always nice to find an image on line as well.

Thanks. If you are in that area it certainly would be worth a drink or dinner on me when I'm visiting for the construction!


----------

